# How does the cold affect your diet?



## makeitdolou (Dec 6, 2005)

Do you find it harder to avoid snacking, carbs, etc when it is cold outside?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes I do find it harder. My appetite seems bigger with a craving of "heavier" foods. I am trying to just eat whole grain carbs that I am actually measuring. (brown rice and whole wheat cereals) I also force myself to workout or at least walk. My energy level is always low in the winter. I think I have SAD ( seasonal affective disorder). I come alive again in the spring. I am trying very hard not to give into my unhealthy and lazy winter ways!.....so far so good!


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

roadless, try getting out at noon as often as you can-the increased intensity of the sun at that time will help elevate the mood. 

i don't find the cold affects me that much-not as much as heat does in the summer-


----------



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

I do eat more in the winter. I think it is because I am not outside as much - if I am inside I am closer to snacks!


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi, yes I want to eat more in the winter. I think it is a instinctive preservation act of our body.  So it is harder to not snack and eat so much. I work hard at self-control. It is very hard at times. But I am doing good lately. I use more fruit and fruit drinks.naturally sweet. When I just have to have a sweet, I now eat a little Dark chocolate, less sugar and satisfys my craving for chocolate.  I sometime toast a slice of healthy raisin bread. Wheatless if I can find it. For sure NO bleached flour, etc. I am avid at reading ingredients in everything. 
It is hard, but don't give up. We all slip but **get right back at it.  Patsy


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yes, I have SAD and have a harder time as winter is coming on - probably why I fell off the wagon in Nov and Dec. I'm doing better with my eating now, but I 'm still not exercising as much as I need to, and sleeping more than I should. If I wasn't really watching my food intake, I could easily be eating my way to another 10-20# by springtime, given what I gained in the last 2 months of 2006.  It's not easy to stay on the healthy food track right now, but don't give up. Find something to keep your hands busy (I can't eat and type at the same time  ). Painting interior walls, knitting or other handwork, serious cleaning and decluttering, whatever floats your boat!


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Oddly enough, the winter is when I generally lose the most weight. Could have something to do with all the hours spent in the barn with the does kidding, as well as, the added energy needed to do all the chores around here in the snow and the cold.
People always comment after I shed my layers how thinner I look...maybe part of it is simply they get used to me in layers and shedding two to three layers of clothing will make you appear thinner.
I usually am very hungry in the winter but I am not in the house as much. Spending those 8-15 hours in the barn a day really cuts back on how much I can actually consume..though what is consumed is far from good for me...


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I find I drink more coffee and/or tea when it is cold, and that pushes my weight up. Hard to control it, because I'd much rather have a hot cup of coffee/tea than a glass of water!


----------



## ForMyACDs (May 13, 2002)

i have seasonal affective disorder so the lack of sunlight in the winter tends to make me a bit depressed. that equates to wanting to sleep all the time and eat lots of carbs.......bad.

now that i'm more active that's helping some, but it's still hard.


----------

